# Team TMT and BBoy Join Forces



## Mini Truck (Jul 26, 2017)

BBoy is 11 weeks out from his show in this pic.

The final product will be something we've never seen before.

His transformation will be EXCITING to watch!

*Team TMT*


----------



## K1 (Jul 26, 2017)

Should be interesting following his progress growing into this show...Thanks for sharing!


----------



## RamboStallone (Jul 26, 2017)

Bboy is an animal! Will you be sharing progress?


----------



## IRONFIST (Jul 26, 2017)

going to enjoy following this!


----------



## b-boy (Jul 26, 2017)

RamboStallone said:


> Bboy is an animal! Will you be sharing progress?



Yes


----------



## pesty4077 (Jul 26, 2017)

I think that this will be a great combo. Looking forward to see your development B Boy.


----------



## Mini Truck (Jul 26, 2017)

BBoy truly has the most potential of any 212lb  bodybuilder 
and when he nails his conditioning to a whole new level,
he could honestly be on the Olympia stage going toe-to-toe
with the best.

He has his "game face" on big time this time so we can expect to see 
something crazy.

He has more sheer mass than any 212er.

Just gotta hone him in, skinless and peeled.......our specialty !

*-MT*


----------



## TeknoViking (Jul 26, 2017)

I have always been a fan of bboy. Great to see him teaming up with TMT. Best of luck bro! Time to get extra freaky!


----------



## Mini Truck (Jul 26, 2017)

Wheels - 11 weeks out :action-smiley-033:http://https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrLP5KWq1dE&feature=youtu.be&app=desktop


----------



## b-boy (Jul 26, 2017)

[ame]https://youtu.be/LrLP5KWq1dE[/ame]


----------



## b-boy (Jul 26, 2017)

12 weeks out - YouTube


----------



## b-boy (Jul 26, 2017)

Can't embed second video...sorry only link


----------



## pjk1969 (Jul 26, 2017)

holy smokes. 
what show r u doing? that back can't be touched!


----------



## b-boy (Jul 26, 2017)

Phoenix pro 212 class


----------



## knucklehed (Jul 26, 2017)

Right on.!


----------



## K1 (Jul 27, 2017)

Damn man[emoji41]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sandpig (Jul 27, 2017)

Im in.


----------



## Marky boy (Jul 27, 2017)

Freeeeeak!


----------



## AnaSCI (Jul 27, 2017)

b-boy said:


> Can't embed second video...sorry only link



Fixed your link.

From now on just remove the 'period' from between youtube (youtu.be). 
Not sure why some of their links appear like that? But once you removed that 'period' the AME box will embed.


----------



## tenny (Jul 27, 2017)

ill say this....he is BIGGER and LEANER than hes ever been
right now this very minute.....

he has TOTALLY put us in control of this prep...after working out a few bugs
we are on track to him doing VERY WELL....

11 weeks out


----------



## b-boy (Aug 2, 2017)

Gym tonight


----------



## Sandpig (Aug 2, 2017)

Sick!


----------



## Mini Truck (Aug 2, 2017)

Yup :love1:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bboy is "in the zone"!!!!!!  AWESOME :headbang:

*-Team TMT*




Sandpig said:


> Sick!


----------



## mytreefiddy (Aug 2, 2017)

Looking forward to seeing the final package!....


----------



## slide (Aug 3, 2017)

212? Man...that is crazy. Glad to see this thread and look forward to the progress. 

How much OJ? Pulp-free or....

Enjoy the ride...

-s


----------



## b-boy (Aug 3, 2017)

Oops


----------



## b-boy (Aug 3, 2017)

[ame]https://youtu.be/sOO9bOkRWDw[/ame]


----------



## Massthetics (Aug 3, 2017)

Looking good!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Massthetics (Aug 3, 2017)

Bboy how do you handle the craving to eat?

Not sweets or junk but your meals in general... I always find myself craving more even after I finish a meal

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## b-boy (Aug 3, 2017)

Massthetics said:


> Bboy how do you handle the craving to eat?
> 
> Not sweets or junk but your meals in general... I always find myself craving more even after I finish a meal
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Hunger is a lot more manageable when in ketosis


----------



## Massthetics (Aug 4, 2017)

b-boy said:


> Hunger is a lot more manageable when in ketosis


I noticed that it is a lot more manageable this time around but I don't know if I'm fully in ketosis which is why I still want more after.

Maybe my cals are too low and that is why...

I'm still trying to understand ketosis in general. It's a new concept to me since you and Tenny suggested it!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## b-boy (Aug 5, 2017)

well life has hit me in the face once again (no not that bad). I have had some unexpected financial things come up (college cost for my youngest daughter) among a couple of other things that have depleted a lot of my funds in the last 3 weeks and im going to have to shut the contest prep down for 2017. Me and the wife sat down and had a long talk about it last night and its just not the time to have to fly and hotel cost for phoenix right now, so we will concentrate on getting our daughters set up for a couple of months then start setting aside money in the "bodybuilding fund" to do a show next year probably Chicago pro, as we can just drive to Chicago. I want to say that TMT prep and training had an excellent game plan going and at 10 weeks out I was already in my best conditioning ever, so I am definitely sticking with these guys as they have a solid plan in place for me. Now is offseason time for me and this will probably be the hardest for me to relax just a tiny bit but stay tight and light as possible, I will keep this thread updated with pics and videos to keep accountable my progress, I will bring a freak package to the stage next year and this thread will be the proof as you will all get to see everything unfold until that time. once again HUGE thanks to Tenny and  mini truck for a kickass plan and will continue to have these guys monitor me and help make adjustments to keep me on track to kill it next year on stage. STAY TUNED


----------



## Mini Truck (Aug 5, 2017)

I admire Bboy for prioritizing what's important in life.
Family and loved ones MUST come first and foremost in our lives,
especially when we have children.

Contest prep requires a Team effort, and one's wife is a very
important part of any Team, maybe the most important.

Just more time to be the "best Brad" ever to hit the stage.

We WILL be with Brad every step of this process............and
yes............he will be in contest prep mode with laser focus
until next July.

That's how we roll :sniper:!!!!!!!

*-Team TMT*




b-boy said:


> well life has hit me in the face once again (no not that bad). I have had some unexpected financial things come up (college cost for my youngest daughter) among a couple of other things that have depleted a lot of my funds in the last 3 weeks and im going to have to shut the contest prep down for 2017. Me and the wife sat down and had a long talk about it last night and its just not the time to have to fly and hotel cost for phoenix right now, so we will concentrate on getting our daughters set up for a couple of months then start setting aside money in the "bodybuilding fund" to do a show next year probably Chicago pro, as we can just drive to Chicago. I want to say that TMT prep and training had an excellent game plan going and at 10 weeks out I was already in my best conditioning ever, so I am definitely sticking with these guys as they have a solid plan in place for me. Now is offseason time for me and this will probably be the hardest for me to relax just a tiny bit but stay tight and light as possible, I will keep this thread updated with pics and videos to keep accountable my progress, *I will bring a freak package to the stage next year and this thread will be the proof as you will all get to see everything unfold until that time. once again HUGE thanks to Tenny and  Mini Truck for a kickass plan and will continue to have these guys monitor me and help make adjustments to keep me on track to kill it next year on stage. STAY TUNED*


----------



## slide (Aug 6, 2017)

Have to TCB first...I'm sure we'll all be here waiting to see what next year brings, bboy...

Hopefully others take note of the priorities here...

-s


----------



## zacharykane (Aug 11, 2017)

Much respect to you for knowing what is important in life, so many people lose focus of that and you're setting a great example. 

If you decide to compete in Chicago next year, I will definitely be there to watch and hopefully get to meet you in person as I call the Windy City home! I can show you all the best donut places afterwards, lol


----------



## mytreefiddy (Aug 11, 2017)

zacharykane said:


> Much respect to you for knowing what is important in life, so many people lose focus of that and you're setting a great example.
> 
> If you decide to compete in Chicago next year, I will definitely be there to watch and hopefully get to meet you in person as I call the Windy City home! I can show you all the best donut places afterwards, lol



Well shit I'm doing the Chicago Pro next year sooooooo .....I want deep dish pizza and donuts! ... You lead i'll follow!!!!


----------



## RamboStallone (Aug 11, 2017)

mytreefiddy said:


> Well shit I'm doing the Chicago Pro next year sooooooo .....I want deep dish pizza and donuts! ... You lead i'll follow!!!!


Chicago is my home town, I expect a heads up when you guys are in town! We can enjoy more then just pizza! [emoji16]


----------



## zacharykane (Aug 11, 2017)

More than happy to show you around! Tons of fantastic places to eat around here along with some great sites to see!



mytreefiddy said:


> Well shit I'm doing the Chicago Pro next year sooooooo .....I want deep dish pizza and donuts! ... You lead i'll follow!!!!


----------



## mytreefiddy (Aug 12, 2017)

Rambo for sure my brother!!! I've never been to Chi-Town so i'll make a vacation out of it.....spend a few days after the show and take things in....looking forward to meeting you and Zach!!!.... I heard its pretty rough nowadays...I hope B-Boy goes...i'll hide behind him... LOL


----------



## RamboStallone (Aug 12, 2017)

mytreefiddy said:


> Rambo for sure my brother!!! I've never been to Chi-Town so i'll make a vacation out of it.....spend a few days after the show and take things in....looking forward to meeting you and Zach!!!.... I heard its pretty rough nowadays...I hope B-Boy goes...i'll hide behind him... LOL


Haha, we'll only go to the hood for some Harold's Chicken [emoji6] No worries bro, we'll keep you safe always.


----------



## Fitraver (Aug 12, 2017)

Damn stinks he had to shit it down but that shows a lot about he kind of person he is putting his family first! Dude is a beast for sure.


----------



## Mini Truck (Aug 16, 2017)

Hey Fit!

This is something that *TMT*is a
big component of.

Success in this sport requires Balance and a Rock Solid Priority System.

Tenny and I practice what we preach in our own personal journeys .

*-MT*




Fitraver said:


> Damn stinks he had to shit it down but that shows a lot about he kind of person he is putting his family first! Dude is a beast for sure.


----------



## IRONFIST (Aug 24, 2017)

chiseled! youre a beast bboy!


----------



## b-boy (Aug 25, 2017)

A little update, took a few days to be normal and eat a whatever I want diet, not a good idea for me but it was needed for my sanity as I'm a little burned out from counting calories. I then went back straight keto but trying to get my calorie ceiling up. I went from 214 to 228 in this time and now I'm slowly bringing calories down from 4k to about 3100 and now I'm about 223 in the morning, going to continue to slowly come down about a pound a week give or take and hopefully bring weight down to 215-210. Training is going good especially now that I'm back to being fully fat adapted.


----------



## b-boy (Jan 25, 2018)

b-boy and TMT back at it.... currently 9 weeks 3 days out from Indianapolis 212 pro show (March 31st)
here is a small training clip from back and biceps today


9 weeks 3 days out - YouTube


----------



## b-boy (Jan 25, 2018)

A short clip from yesterday morning session of chest, triceps, shoulders

[ame]https://youtu.be/rrp2mQbPgT0[/ame]


----------



## b-boy (Jan 25, 2018)

Trying to embed video


9 weeks 3 days out - YouTube


----------



## AnaSCI (Jan 26, 2018)

Thick as hell bboy!

**some youtube links show a . in the 'youtube' for some reason = youtu.be

All you need to do is remove that . after pasting the link and the video will embed


----------



## b-boy (Jan 26, 2018)

AnaSCI said:


> Thick as hell bboy!
> 
> **some youtube links show a . in the 'youtube' for some reason = youtu.be
> 
> All you need to do is remove that . after pasting the link and the video will embed


Thank you!!!!!!!!


----------



## SURGE (Jan 28, 2018)

You look great. Very impressive condition for 9 weeks out. Dense muscle everywhere!


----------



## bigdawg33 (Jan 28, 2018)

Quads and back are freaky great job brother best of luck!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigdawg33 (Jan 28, 2018)

bigdawg33 said:


> Quads and back are freaky great job brother best of luck!!!!!!!!



Ok my fault just saw your other videos everything is freaky your shoulders and chest awesome ripped as hell wow you rock bud


----------



## b-boy (Feb 3, 2018)

8 weeks out today, TMT check in pic from this morning, 210.4 lbs


----------



## b-boy (Feb 3, 2018)

http://https://youtube/gG9uSqp8Nq0


----------



## b-boy (Feb 3, 2018)

Video didn't ended when I removed the . from youtube?
^^^^^

[ame]https://youtu.be/gG9uSqp8Nq0[/ame]


----------



## slide (Feb 4, 2018)

Looking good B...thick...can't wait to see what the next 8 weeks brings...

-s


----------



## b-boy (Feb 7, 2018)

2-6-18 
7 weeks 4 days out, back and biceps clip from workout

[ame]https://youtu.be/vbJAPUXxnUk[/ame]


----------



## b-boy (Feb 7, 2018)

From Monday morning


----------



## Jim550 (Feb 8, 2018)

looking great bro!!!


----------



## rmtt (Feb 14, 2018)

b-boy said:


> From Monday morning


I'm still blown away everytime I see this pic!

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## b-boy (Feb 14, 2018)

Upped gh from 2iu to 4iu since Saturday and weight is up to 209 from 206. Lines in back are getting deeper and conditioning is moving foward so I'm happy, extra gh weight will drop when I remove it before the show, just wanting to get an increase in fatty acid mobilization.


----------



## b-boy (Feb 17, 2018)

Weight kinda holding steady but changes still happening
[ame]https://youtu.be/NjvOaIsOA3g[/ame]


----------



## b-boy (Feb 17, 2018)

Lower back and glutes getting sharper, always a bad area for me
[ame]https://youtu.be/zM_iAIZfCqI[/ame]


----------



## rmtt (Feb 17, 2018)

Looking phenomenal bboy!

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin666 (Feb 17, 2018)

That is a big 210 ... beast.


----------



## bigdawg33 (Feb 18, 2018)

Lookin freaky big!!!!!! You will do well in this show for shure good luck


----------



## him123 (Feb 18, 2018)

Looking good. :headbang:


----------



## dtel450 (Feb 20, 2018)

b-boy said:


> A little update, took a few days to be normal and eat a whatever I want diet, not a good idea for me but it was needed for my sanity as I'm a little burned out from counting calories. I then went back straight keto but trying to get my calorie ceiling up. I went from 214 to 228 in this time and now I'm slowly bringing calories down from 4k to about 3100 and now I'm about 223 in the morning, going to continue to slowly come down about a pound a week give or take and hopefully bring weight down to 215-210. Training is going good especially now that I'm back to being fully fat adapted.



thanks for posting bboy, so you bulked on straight keto? how did that compare to a non-keto bulk? Do you plan to go back to carbs for gains, maybe after your shows?


----------



## b-boy (Feb 21, 2018)

dtel450 said:


> thanks for posting bboy, so you bulked on straight keto? how did that compare to a non-keto bulk? Do you plan to go back to carbs for gains, maybe after your shows?


 keto in the offseason allowed to have a higher calorie ceiling than I usually do, and not become a fat ass.

I will most likely have to add carbs in after this show as my metabolism is in the gutter right now, pushing so hard for this show


----------



## b-boy (Feb 21, 2018)

This morning!


----------



## dtel450 (Feb 21, 2018)

b-boy said:


> keto in the offseason allowed to have a higher calorie ceiling than I usually do, and not become a fat ass.
> 
> I will most likely have to add carbs in after this show as my metabolism is in the gutter right now, pushing so hard for this show



bboy thanks for responding..you are looking awesome now...would you recommend keto for bulking for less advanced physiques? And if you add carbs back after your shows will you be going back to keto to bulk again or just to cut?


----------



## aon1 (Feb 21, 2018)

b-boy said:


> This morning!






Damn your after it


----------



## Czworeczki (Feb 21, 2018)

b-boy said:


> This morning!



Wow looking really goooood


----------

